# When We Get Vapemail For Skyblue



## Derick (10/7/14)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (15/7/14)

Lol, I didn't know vendors also feel like this when they get vape mail  I guess when its something new and interesting, nobody would be able to resist the urge to break out into song and dance, haha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derick (16/7/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> Lol, I didn't know vendors also feel like this when they get vape mail  I guess when its something new and interesting, nobody would be able to resist the urge to break out into song and dance, haha


oh yeah, it's always awesome - you get this big box full of shiney stuff, it's liek christmas

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

